# California Mid-air!



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 20, 2008)

FOXNews.com - At Least Four Dead After Two Private Planes Collide in Air Over Southern California - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News

"see and be seen."

Visibility was between 7 and 10 miles, clear and sunny when this happened.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that sucks!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2008)

That airport is an uncontrolled one...no control tower.

Witnesses said two people were ejected from one of the airplanes after the collision and they landed on a car and on a street.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn, the Traron event was today. I hope it wasn't anyone from that. Although I hate to see it happen to anyone. 

Prayers to the families. This is terrible.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 20, 2008)

Very bad news.  

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 20, 2008)

That's too bad. My thoughts and prayers......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

It was on Good Morning America this morning. One of the a/c was a
Cessna. Four from the two a/c were killed plus one on the ground.

Charles...


----------

